# Выбор между Weltmeister Achat и Юпитер 3/4



## Инна К. (12 Окт 2022)

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, определиться с выбором. 
Ребенок в 4м классе муз школы, рост небольшой, сейчас играет на Weltmeister Juwel и пока всё устраивает, но пора выбирать 3/4, тк начинает нехватать клавиатуры в правой и регистров в левой. Рассчитываем, что 3/4 до коонца обучения должно будет хватить с учетом роста/комплекции.
Педагог рекомендовал сразу в сторону готово-выборного смотреть, нашли юпитер 3/4 готово-выборный, но дороговато для бюджета и все-таки не очевидно, насколько правда нужна нам выборка..
Склоняемся скорее к выбору пока между Weltmeister Achat (как следующая модель после нашей нынешней) или готовым Юпитером 3/4.
Звучание Weltmeister’a очень нравится. Юпитер не слышала, к сожалению, но читала, что у него более баянное звучание, знать бы что это значит?
И еще по обзорам запуталась и не поняла, если ли готово-выборного юпитера звучание «в розлив», мы его любим..
Помогите, пожалуйста, сориентироваться и определиться с выбором!


----------



## ugly (13 Окт 2022)

Если есть планы по дальнейшему музыкальному образованию после муз. школы - однозначно выборка нужна.
Юпитер академичнее, но какой-то "розлив" есть.


----------



## Инна К. (13 Окт 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Если есть планы по дальнейшему музыкальному образованию после муз. школы - однозначно выборка нужна.
> Юпитер академичнее, но какой-то "розлив" есть.


А если пока никаких дальнейших планов нет? На конкурсах еще даже не бывали. Но в этом году сменился преподаватель и появились новые амбициозные планы)


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (13 Окт 2022)

В 4 классе на 3/4 играть уже так себе. Хотя бы 7/8 надо. Тем более что был Juwel 30 клавишный. Практически от 3/4 ничем не отличающийся. Покороче на две белых клавиши третьей октавы.



У меня 7/8 сразу был после прокатных советских дров. С 9 лет или второго класса.


----------



## Инна К. (13 Окт 2022)

7/8 пока велик, мерили


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (13 Окт 2022)

Вот реально хороший инструмент. За счёт узких клавиш он короче, чем стандартный 7/8, хотя полный по размеру.


----------



## Инна К. (13 Окт 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Вот реально хороший инструмент. За счёт узких клавиш он короче, чем стандартный 7/8, хотя полный по размеру.


Это ваш? Можно уточнить реальные размеры и вес?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (14 Окт 2022)

Не. Моими сардельками только по стандартной клавиатуре стучать можно. А вот для малорослых отличный вариант. Он на целых 5 сантиметров короче стандартного полного и на сантиметр короче стандартного 7/8. Фактически он всего на сантиметр длиннее стандартного 3/4.


----------



## ugly (14 Окт 2022)

Только он без выборки. И как всякий старичок может нуждаться в обслуживании вплоть до капремонта.
Но в любом случае будет дешевле и лучше пластиковых новоделов.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (16 Окт 2022)

Если аккордеон немного великоват, то это временно. А играть всё равно можно.


----------



## Инна К. (16 Окт 2022)

Я поняла ваше мнение. Жаль что по теме никто не ответил


----------



## vev (16 Окт 2022)

Инна К. написал(а):


> Я поняла ваше мнение. Жаль что по теме никто не ответил



Ну, давайте от печки... О каких ¾ идет речь в момент окончания школы? Какой рост/вес у ребенка, для начала? В момент окончания школы любой ¾ не позволит сформировать разумный репертуар. 
Если сравнивать Вельт и Юпитер, то второй, конечно же, сильно интересней и по звуку и с технической стороны. Единственно, вбухивать гору денег в ¾ - не особенно правильное решение, как мне кажется. Обычно ¾ является промежуточным инструментов на год-полтора. Если говорить о выборке, то здесь вариантов вообще нет никаких. Вельты выборки не имеют. Строй Юпитера ближе к сухому. Розлива практически нет, что отдельно полезно для формирования слуха. По качеству современные Вельты сильно уступают своим 40-50 летним прародителям. Обычный ширпотреб, невысокого качества с ужасной механикой и спорным тембром.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (17 Окт 2022)

Инна К. написал(а):


> Я поняла ваше мнение. Жаль что по теме никто не ответил


Так ребёнок ваш. И определитесь это нужно ему или его преподавателю "для престижу". Тысячи известных и популярных аккордеонистов прекрасно обходятся без выборки. Миллионы любителей тем более. В принципе покупка "Юпитера" это вложение денег, ибо на них всегда есть спрос. А вот Ачат 3/4, да если ещё брать новым за магазинный ценник... На вторичном рынке почти не востребован, ибо старых и живых аккордеонов 3/4 полно в районе 20 тыщ.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (17 Окт 2022)

Инна К. написал(а):


> Педагог рекомендовал сразу в сторону готово-выборного смотреть


Сколько педагога не корми...


----------



## Инна К. (17 Окт 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Ну, давайте от печки... О каких ¾ идет речь в момент окончания школы? Какой рост/вес у ребенка, для начала? В момент окончания школы любой ¾ не позволит сформировать разумный репертуар.
> Если сравнивать Вельт и Юпитер, то второй, конечно же, сильно интересней и по звуку и с технической стороны. Единственно, вбухивать гору денег в ¾ - не особенно правильное решение, как мне кажется. Обычно ¾ является промежуточным инструментов на год-полтора. Если говорить о выборке, то здесь вариантов вообще нет никаких. Вельты выборки не имеют. Строй Юпитера ближе к сухому. Розлива практически нет, что отдельно полезно для формирования слуха. По качеству современные Вельты сильно уступают своим 40-50 летним прародителям. Обычный ширпотреб, невысокого качества с ужасной механикой и спорным тембром.


Спасибо за ответ, так уже гораздо понятнее! Рост/вес 134/30 на момент 4 класса. Про то, что 3/4 должно хватить до конца обучения («особенно если это будет выборка») - слова преподавателя, у меня есть сомнения со своей стороны. Как и в том, что имеет смысл менять wm juwel 30/74 на 3/4 34/80 - разница и правда кажется несущественной, а сумма приличная. Но прям сейчас 7/8 всё же большой. Возможно, имеет смысл подождать на juwel’e когда дорастет до 7/8, не понимаю пока


----------



## ugly (17 Окт 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Сколько педагога не корми...


Особенно если ребенок хорошо растёт в исполнительском плане.


----------



## Инна К. (17 Окт 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Если аккордеон немного великоват, то это временно. А играть всё равно можно.


На видео кстати Агат, а тут его все критикуют))
Мой в 8 лет примерно так же выглядел бы в ним (визуально, а не по технике игры, конечно), поэтому выбрали juwel


----------



## Инна К. (17 Окт 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Особенно если ребенок хорошо растёт в исполнительском плане.


Тут, к сожалению, мне очень сложно объективно судить, тк выступления были только в 1м классе до НГ, потом ушли на карантин и до лета занимались удаленно. 2-3 класс тоже прошли в режиме ограничений и без концертов, а сейчас в 4м у нас сменился преподавать - пришла новая девочка, которая кажется сама еще только заканчивает обучение, но у нее есть амбициозные планы на конкурсы итп


----------



## vev (17 Окт 2022)

Инна К. написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ, так уже гораздо понятнее! Рост/вес 134/30 на момент 4 класса. Про то, что 3/4 должно хватить до конца обучения («особенно если это будет выборка») - слова преподавателя, у меня есть сомнения со своей стороны. Как и в том, что имеет смысл менять wm juwel 30/74 на 3/4 34/80 - разница и правда кажется несущественной, а сумма приличная. Но прям сейчас 7/8 всё же большой. Возможно, имеет смысл подождать на juwel’e когда дорастет до 7/8, не понимаю пока


Ремонт Ноутбуков упоминал здесь инструмент с уменьшенной мензурой (клавиши уже и длина клавиатуры меньше). Это реально могло бы быть неплохим решением.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (17 Окт 2022)

Инна К. написал(а):


> Как и в том, что имеет смысл менять wm juwel 30/74 на 3/4 34/80 - разница и правда кажется несущественной, а сумма приличная


Там в левой руке разные басы. 
У ювела реально нужных басов 60. Остальные 12 это 6 ряд уменьшенных септаккордов, которые в общем нужны совсем нечасто и давить их надо большим пальцем. У ачата вертикальных рядов пять, а не шесть. За счёт этого кнопки Фа-диез, До-диез и Соль-диез получаются рядом в верхней части клавиатуры, а не в её разных концах. Это нужно при игре в тональностях Си-минор (Песня "Александра" из фильма "Москва слезам не верит") и Ля-мажор. Вообще 120 басов полного аккордеона нужны исключительно для удобства игры левой в любых тональностях.
В общем я бы купил как временный хороший бэушный вальтмейстер каприс 3/4. Инструмент нормальный и потом легко продать. Ибо есть шанс, что ребёнок резко рванет в рост. Моя дочка почти на 10 см за год вытянулась в 9 лет. Будет у ребенка горячий интерес к музыке, будете думать о проф инструменте.


----------



## Андрей Петербург (17 Окт 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Вот реально хороший инструмент. За счёт узких клавиш он короче, чем стандартный 7/8, хотя полный по размеру.


Прям загорелся взять такой для дочери! Она тоже сейчас учится в четвёртом и играет на 3/4 Каприс. Полез посмотреть фактические размеры/вес Scandalli Maestrina и увидел объявление с такими же фото и таким же текстом. Но двухлетней давности. Аккордеон Scandalli Maestrina И год назад он его тоже продавал: Авито Аккордеон Scandalli Maestrina в Москва - Аккордеоны, гармони, баяны - Музыкальные инструменты - Хобби и отдых - объявления на юла, avito, olx, из рук в руки Странно... Вот и думай.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (18 Окт 2022)

А кому он нужен из взрослых? Трёхголосник с узкими клавишами весьма специфичен. Тем более за относительно серьёзные деньги.
Если с продавцом можно договориться на приехать посмотреть, то скорее всего всё нормально.


----------



## Андрей Петербург (18 Окт 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> А кому он нужен из взрослых? Трёхголосник с узкими клавишами весьма специфичен. Тем более за относительно серьёзные деньги.
> Если с продавцом можно договориться на приехать посмотреть, то скорее всего всё нормально.


Ясненько. Завтра спишусь с преподавателем (о надобности), и с продавцом (о весе) и буду думать)))


----------



## Андрей Петербург (31 Окт 2022)

Наконец-то получилось лично переговорить с педагогом. Однозначно обозначено, что наш путь лежит не в сторону увеличения количества клавиш, а в сторону выборки. При условии того, что дочь в музыкальную пошла в 6 лет и веса маленького (28кг) в 4 классе, я вынужден согласиться. Ибо и сейчас приходится массажировать спину с руками, тк сводит мышцы и хрустит спина, как бы мне не хотелось красивого итальянского))) Буду ждать подходящий вариант с выборкой 3/4. Огромное спасибо Ремонт Ноутбуков за отзывчивость и за предложение помощи!


----------

